# Swimming



## johnnyboyc

Cześć!
Uczę się po polsku, i mam pytanie.

Jak się mówi "swim" i inny słów o "swimming"

Przykład:

Laps
Stroke(s)
Time (najlepszy)
Pool
etc...

Uprzejmie Dziękuję!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jacek

Oh i powiedz mi jeśli ty nie móc rozumieć.
(Please tell me if you don't understand me, I'm just trying to speak Polish


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

johnnyboyc said:


> Cześć!
> Uczę się mówić po polsku (polskiego), i mam pytanie.
> 
> Jak się mówi "swim" oraz inne słowa związane ze słowem "swimming".
> (Trochę lepiej brzmi zdanie poniżej)
> Jakie są polskie odpowiedniki wyrazu "swim" oraz innych wyrazów związanych z czynnością: "swimming".
> 
> Przykład:
> 
> Laps
> Stroke(s)
> Time (najlepszy)
> Pool
> etc...
> 
> Uprzejmie Dziękuję!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacek
> 
> Oh i powiedz mi jeśli ty nie móc rozumieć.
> Jeśli nie możecie mnie zrozumieć, to dajcie mi znać.
> 
> (Please tell me if you don't understand me, I'm just trying to speak Polish



Myślę, że nie ma problemu ze zrozumieniem twojej wypowiedzi...

_to swim_ to _pływać_, _swim_ jako rzeczownik to _pływanie_
_to lap _to _pluskać_
_stroke_ w kontekscie pływania najlepiej pasuje chyba: _styl pływacki
best time_ to _najlepszy czas
pool_ to _basen_


----------



## majlo

Swim - pływać, swimming - pływanie

I swim - (ja) pływam
You swim - (ty) pływasz
He, she, it - swims - (on, ona, ono) pływa

We swim - (my) pływamy
You swim - (wy) pływacie
They swim - (oni) pływają

Stroke - (swimming movement) ruch, (style) styl
Lap - (verb) chlapać, pluskać
Swimming-pool - basen

There you go.


----------



## kknd

_lap_ as noun conveying sens of a length; last two cases rather as two lengths of pool.

_długość_ (basenu) [lit. length of pool]
_okrążenie_ [lit.],
_kółko_ [coloq.; lit. round, circle, loop]


----------



## fragile1

Witaj,
Można jeszcze w uzupełnieniu:
 
Czes przeszły:    pływałem
Czas teraźniejszy:          pływam
Czes przyszły:               będę pływał
 
Przykłady w I osobie (czyli ja – gdyby Cie temat nie znudził, ch€tnie odmieni€ przez wszystkie osoby)
Pływałem na „Batorym” po morzach i oceanach.
Najchętniej podczs trningów pływam stylem klasycznym.
Podczas zawodów będę pływał na torze pierwszym.


----------



## johnnyboyc

Dzienkuje Bardzo!
That's just what I needed.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

johnnyboyc said:


> Dziękuję bardzo!
> That's just what I needed.


----------



## mcibor

fragile1 said:


> Witaj,
> Można jeszcze w uzupełnieniu:
> 
> Czas przeszły:    pływałem
> Czas teraźniejszy:          pływam
> Czas przyszły:               będę pływał
> 
> Przykłady w I osobie (czyli ja – gdyby Cię temat nie znudził, chętnie odmienię przez wszystkie osoby)
> Pływałem na „Batorym” po morzach i oceanach.
> Najchętniej podczas treningów pływam stylem klasycznym.
> Podczas zawodów będę pływał na torze pierwszym.



Niewielkie poprawki


----------

